# I just sold my full-size FNS-9...



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

...and I'm setting my sights on a full-size M&P9 M2.0 for personal/home defense. Am I crazy?

I found a new, full-size M&P9 M2.0 selling for under $350 - and heretofore, I have yet to see a video review that poopoo's this gun.

I understand that no gun is perfect, but how does the M&P9 M2.0 stack up against its competition?

Please be brutally honest guys; I can take it.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't usually buy a firearm until I read a lot of forum members reviews.
They are the ones that use their firearms and are not payed by magazines for a good review.
That being said all of the reviews of Smith&Wesson of late is that they have crappy triggers and most Smith&Wesson brand snobs change the trigger to make it better.
In my opinion which is worth not much, why put money into a firearm to make it better when there are so many good ones right out of the box, I would try a few before I would buy it. 
The only plastic I own right now are two 9mm MOD-2's and they have been flawless for me.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

You sold one that is just fine to buy another one that is just,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,fine.
If you look and probably not too far, you can find plenty that have plenty of things to say about any brand. Some have a more loyal following, but that doesn't make the product any better.
If you like the S&W, get it. If not, move along.


----------



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

wirenut said:


> I don't usually buy a firearm until I read a lot of forum members reviews.
> They are the ones that use their firearms and are not payed by magazines for a good review.


Neither do I.



wirenut said:


> That being said all of the reviews of Smith&Wesson of late is that they have crappy triggers and most Smith&Wesson brand snobs change the trigger to make it better.


My understanding is that the first version of the M&P9 had the not-so-good trigger, while the newer trigger on the M2.0 version was vastly improved.


----------



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

LostinTexas said:


> You sold one that is just fine to buy another one that is just fine...
> 
> ...If you look and probably not too far, you can find plenty that have plenty of things to say about any brand.
> 
> ...If you like the S&W, get it. If not, move along.


LostinTexas, I DO overthink things sometimes, so I appreciate your brutal honesty.

I DID pull the trigger on a S&W M&P9 M2.0; it should arrive at my local FFL dealer by week's end.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

FenderGuy53 said:


> Neither do I.
> 
> My understanding is that the first version of the M&P9 had the not-so-good trigger, while the newer trigger on the M2.0 version was vastly improved.


I don't know where you live, but by me I have a range called Point Blank.
The have various ranges across the country and have weekly specials to try them for free.
Good Luck, try a few and you may find one you may like even better.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Ol' Hickock might give you some insight
.




GW


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

FenderGuy53 said:


> Very edifying - not, LostinTexas.


So, you ask for opinions and then leave this lame quote?
Both are just fine. Both have their high and low points. In the end you have to like it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

FenderGuy53 said:


> ...and I'm setting my sights on a full-size M&P9 M2.0 for personal/home defense. Am I crazy?
> 
> I found a new, full-size M&P9 M2.0 selling for under $350 - and heretofore, I have yet to see a video review that poopoo's this gun.
> 
> ...


It stacks up just fine...it's a fine pistol.


----------



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> Ol' Hickock might give you some insight
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw that one. Hickok45 is a straight shooter (no pun intended). I trust his opinion.


----------



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

LostinTexas said:


> So, you ask for opinions and then leave this lame quote?
> Both are just fine. Both have their high and low points. In the end you have to like it.


My apologies, sir. I meant no harm.

My new S&W M&P9 M2.0 is on its way.


----------

